# Let's Buy a Mosquito



## AWP (Jul 16, 2013)

I figure if we pass the hat we can raise the million or so needed in no time!

http://www.warbirds-eaa.org/news/20...t Warbird Collections For Sale.html#TopOfPage



> The vast collection also includes a recently restored Canadian-built de Havilland Mosquito, which is the world's only flying example of the type, and a German Me 262, a reconstructed version of the world's first operational military jet.


----------



## Dame (Jul 16, 2013)

Reminds me a little of the Spruce Goose.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I figure if we pass the hat we can raise the million or so needed in no time!
> 
> http://www.warbirds-eaa.org/news/2013 - 06_27 - One of World's Largest Warbird Collections For Sale.html#TopOfPage



It was rebuilt in New Zealand, I'll see if I can get us a discount, "Mate's rates".

She is my dream aircraft. 

They apparently burnt 80 of them in NZ after the war.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be honest, I didn't think much of the Mossie until a few years ago. They are a very underappreciated a/c, particularly here in America.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't realize until very recently that they were flown by the USAAF (as well as Spitfires).

Not sure if you'll be able to see this courtesy of Sniper Hill or not but it's a cool docco on the Mozzie.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 16, 2013)

Pain it white/black with the shadow spear arrow.


----------



## Brill (Jul 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I figure if we pass the hat we can raise the million or so needed in no time!



Fundriser idea!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

T... I hate you for posting that doco on the Mosquito...   I didn't have 44 minutes to get distracted like that.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm saving up for a Corsair.. but you guys go ahead..


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2013)

This is the Mozzie that is now for sale...

Incredible footage.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm glad the Mozzie was finished before he decided he couldn't pay...I hope she ends up down this end of the world again but I think there will be a lot of interest from the UK too. 

I saw her go over with the company of a Spitfire and a Kittyhawk, boner inducing.


----------



## pardus (Jul 18, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> I saw her go over with the company of a Spitfire and a Kittyhawk, boner inducing.



Nice. I haven't seen one fly yet.

Probably the most impressive flight Ive seen was a Lancaster and about 6 Spitfires and Hurricanes that flew over the Normandy beaches during the 50th anniversary of D-Day.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 19, 2013)

That's very impressive! How were the celebrations in general? Must have been something special to see.


----------



## pardus (Jul 19, 2013)

They were impressive. The leader of every country involved was there. Security was interesting, they had Rapier anti aircraft launchers surrounding the beaches and I found myself looking down the end of a French Police Sniper's rifle at one point.
I met NZ's PM (Jim Bolger) and his bodyguard, the PM gave me a hard about stealing govt property as I was wearing an Army jersey lol

The airborne drop was incredible to watch, first some WWII vets jumped out of a Dakota, then wave after wave of C130s dropping guys. Awesome.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2013)

Gun camera footage from 1:25 until 2:25


----------

